# suzuki spirit outboard motor fuel mixture? please help...



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have an old suzuki spirit 2hp motor for my canoe but i am not sure of the fuel mixture, and also what kind of oil to use. any advice is appreciated, thanks


----------



## kenoharry (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a 5 hp spirit. I have been running at 50:1.


----------

